# what size tank should i use?



## Adamski (Apr 19, 2005)

I have two giant asain mantids and was wondering what size tank would be neccesery for them as adults.

right now i have a tank for each of them but might be putting them together and will need a larger tank.


----------



## Andrew (Apr 19, 2005)

I wouldnt keep them together if I were you, especially with that species. They will definately eat each other.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2005)

For that size mantis I use a divided ten gallon


----------



## Adamski (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice tank  

Makes me jealous.

What sort of flooring is that you are using?

what dimensions does that tank have and how long are those mantids?


----------



## Rick (Apr 21, 2005)

That is sphagnum moss. It is a ten gallon tank divided in half. Those mantids are a few inches long in the pic but they are adults now and still have plenty of room.


----------

